# Need Opinions on New Style Green 200mw Laser



## megahurts (Dec 8, 2006)

Without getting too much into technical detail, what do you guys think about the design of this laser? I'm only speaking about its looks. Is it too big, clunky, etc. This is a 100mw version buy a friend of mine is thinking about carrying the 200mw version. These are complete with a cooling system and IR filter. Any comments??


----------



## SuperBert (Dec 8, 2006)

Any info other than pics on the device?

Looks pretty cool... Was it custom built?


----------



## megahurts (Dec 8, 2006)

This was not custom built. All I know is that they will be very competatively priced, with IR filters and 200mw. Shown is the 100mw. This one was a sample, I'll try to get some action shots.


----------



## comozo (Dec 8, 2006)

Is there a website ?


----------



## megahurts (Dec 8, 2006)

No website yet. This is from an individual who has connections at the place that makes them. He literally just got the sample and wanted some input before buying a big lot of them to sell.

The 200mw will most likely go for what a 150mw on ebay goes for, only this will have the IR filter.

Come one guys give me some good opinions pos or neg.


----------



## CodeOfLight (Dec 8, 2006)

Looks great to me a big positive. You could cut the flutes in the head a little deeper. Better cooling and better, more futuristic looking.


----------



## spyderknut (Dec 8, 2006)

Looks OK. Finish may be a little rough.

How do the threads feel?


----------



## comozo (Dec 8, 2006)

Do you have specs for these units ?


----------



## megahurts (Dec 9, 2006)

I will hopefully have some action shots very soon. I do not have these in my possession so I cannot comment on the quality of the threads or the casing. My friend is going to further test a 200mw version and if the quality is there, he will hopefully have them available in Jan or Feb 2007. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## TotalLasers.co.nz (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks good, somewhat similar to one I sell....as far as grip & size go...





Have you/friend measured the power output of it? Id also be keen to know the manufacturer....but I doubt thats going to happen :laughing: :touche:


Be sure to post the store when its finished!


----------



## megahurts (Dec 13, 2006)

We haven't measured the output yet, but once the 200mw arrives we will be testing and posting some action shots. I don't think my guy will give up his source. He does say that he will eventually have some input on the look of the laser. So come on guys give some advice, because if he gets enough positive feedback, he will order a bunch. From what he's said he should be able to sell them in the $300-$400 range. Price isn't set yet. I can see if he will discount the lasers for CPF members. Stay tuned....


----------



## Nisei (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks great, except that the nut on the front (I mean the part which has blue felt pen on it) gives it a bit of a home made look. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Jan 2, 2007)

Is 200 mW the TOTAL output ?? 50mW green and 150 mW IR ??

Be careful with unfiltered output - It is nasty stuff. Pops baloons and burns stuff but is it the IR ?? I'd rather have a 200 mW IR and I know what's there. 

Mike


----------



## root729 (Jan 3, 2007)

I will agree on the nut point - looks home made with the silver nut on the front. the rest of the case looks great - apart from the nut. I am looking for a new laser in that price range and very soon but without some good reviews and proper specs I am heading for the highest power envee I can can afford from www.lucentoptics.com


----------



## RadarGreg (Jan 3, 2007)

Interesting look, if you go for the MiniMag/drain plug combo type of thing. Maybe if it had a Type III HA finish it would look better. I would also prefer a CR123A powered laser. I don't think you are going to run that thing long on two AA batteries with a 200mW output. As is, I'd pass on the purchase of this one.


----------



## nero_design (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks a little like the upcoming 200-300mW Spyder II from Wicked Lasers. Seems like the heavy duty Class 3Bs are all headed in this direction in terms of design and shape. What kind of battery does the one on this thread title use?


----------



## Nisei (Jan 3, 2007)

Hm, I was taking a better look this time and it seems to me that the nut was indeed put there by someone else to make room for a bigger diode or something. Or could it be a standard flashlight casing modified into a laser?


----------



## megahurts (Jan 3, 2007)

I have an email out to the guy who is ordering these and will let you know prices as soon as I know. I don't know the actual specs either but they do have an IR filter. This model uses AA batteries. It could be that the company sent him a prototype, hence the home-made look. The manufacturer recommends NiMH rechargeables for optimum performance. I should know more in a week or two.


----------



## megahurts (Jan 4, 2007)

In case anyone is interested they won't be available until mid-Feb:

Here is the latest
_... I bought a laser meter with a range of 1-70mW to test out the new laser model's output, and to verify that it has an IR filter. I'll need to make the order fairly quick, within the next week. But they take approximately 20 days to make them all. I'm only ordering 150mW. Not 100's or 200's. I was playing around with the laser today and managed to figure out how to open the thing. I tweaked the Amp knob a half turn and it's now super powerful to the point I'll burn out the laser meter if I point at it too long. I'm guessing it's sitting above 200mW even though it's supposed to be 100mW. But I don't expect to get the lasers until mid-Feb. (posted with Author's Permission)
_


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 4, 2007)

megahurts ... please do not post private e-mail content in public. This is a no-no in netiquette and on CPF. Please paraphrase it instead and edit your post accordingly.
Thank you.
bernhard


----------



## gecko991 (Jan 24, 2007)

Keep us posted, you got my interest.


----------



## dr_lava (Jan 24, 2007)

The nut does cheeze it up, and the finish should be buffed and maybe even anodized if it's $300-400. If the nut is steel, it wouldn't anodize like the aluminum. 

Does it have a dust cover/shutter?


----------



## megahurts (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok so my friend order 200 of these in 150mw. They will be black. He hopes to get a partial shipment by mid to late february. Pricing is still TBD. He said on these new ones the dot appears to be pretty fine over a distance of 20 meters whereas the old ones were about the size of a tennis ball. I'm not trying to push these things as I think they will sell themselves but if anyone is interested just private message me and I will let you know when they are available and how much.

Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 28, 2007)

megahurts said:


> He said on these new ones the dot appears to be pretty fine over a distance of 20 meters whereas the old ones were about the size of a tennis ball..


_Appears to be_? 

I hope you or he fully specified the beam parameters desired, _before_ the order was placed?


----------



## megahurts (Jan 29, 2007)

Sorry for the limited technical information, but he has received several test units that he has tested as is very satisfied with. Once he has the actual units in hand, I will be able to give you more exact technical specifications (i.e. beam divergence, etc.)...this is his first sizeable order from this manufacturer.


----------



## wileecoyote (Jan 29, 2007)

I think it looks ok as-is but should look even better in black finish. It looks a lot like a flashlight body that was modified to fit a small laser diode mechanism into the head, thus the nut to extend the length of the cavity for the laser, then the fluted cap to house the lens and filter. I would have much preferred a 200 mW or higher but would still be tempted to purchase one of these if the price is right. My NV-100 is worth the money but it does lack a bit in burning power so I am anxious to get a 200-300+ unit as soon as I can afford it...


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 29, 2007)

Some people might not like the 'nut' part, but I don't find it objectionable, and it will help keep the laser from rolling off of a table or other surface - I've heard of that happening to round-bodied lasers with with no clip or other minor projections.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 29, 2007)

It's the Laser or Lasing that matters, not how it looks to me..

John.


----------



## stevetexas (Feb 5, 2007)

I think it has a unique look and like the more "down to business" unfinished appearance rather than the "gloss black" you see on alot of other pointers. I agree, it's what it does much more than how it looks that determines if I'll buy one. (if you put a 1 Watt monster in an pink & flowered case that plays the Barney theme song and I'd very happily use it...)
:lolsign: Steve


----------



## Johnawesley (Feb 5, 2007)

AMEN!! Let us know when they are available please..

John...


----------



## megahurts (Mar 18, 2007)

So I just talked to my friend and he is on his way to China to visit the manufacturer because this is his first big purchase from them. He wants to check out all of their claims first hand. Luckily, he has family in China to help him negotiate in this process. I'd imagine he has a real advantage in this respect. Anyway he is sending me one around the first week of April to check out. So I will keep you posted. Hopefully (I know I keep saying this) they will be available soon. BTW- I think he is going with the black HA body which I think is a good choice. Stay tuned....


----------



## stevetexas (Mar 19, 2007)

let us know - I'm still interested.


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 19, 2007)

does he plan on buying these right off the site, or will they be sending these directly to him, I assume your friend lives in the state.
I take these will have fda approval.


----------



## megahurts (Mar 19, 2007)

No he lives in Canada. I'll have to check about the FDA approval, but I can't imagine he would buy them if they weren't. Once he gets them I'll post the full specs.

stevetexas - I'll pm you when they are in.


----------



## megahurts (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a question. So when my friend order these and they are above 5mw how can they be legally listed on ebay. Do they have to have a lock out feature, or is it as simple as calling them a laser "device" or "module". He is concerned about listing them on ebay and getting the listings removed. Any advice?? Here is a picture of one in black.


----------



## SenKat (Apr 4, 2007)

People buy and sell lasers on Ebay daily....I think there is a chapter on their site about guidelines for selling...I would say, list them as OEM modules, personally...but I do not know the legality of it - so I would definitely NOT take my word on it, and check it out yourself !

By the way - PM me, too when they get in ! I am curious as to the price...ooks really sharp, too !


----------



## senecaripple (Apr 4, 2007)

from the picture I dont see any safety features on them like a turnkey or a seperate plug, is there any delay timing when the laser comes on, or an led light that comes on when the laser comes on? those are some of the laser safety features that were on my class 3b lasers.


----------



## stevetexas (Apr 4, 2007)

Yep - I'm still interested. Does it have an IR filter??? I agree with SenKat. Most of these are listed as OEM devices, not pointers. Some people do get away with it though.


----------



## SenKat (Apr 4, 2007)

I would like to have some of the body parts of it, so I could make a matching RED ! :rock: 

For those of us poor, destitute, folks without a lathe....:laughing:


----------



## Ashton (Apr 4, 2007)

to be sadly blunt, it looks like a flashlight, and thus peopel will get hurt by picking it up and thinking it is and shining it at somone...

But it still looks nice, I like the black-chrome look. I agree with the others, show us hte prices! I'm looking for a greenie and currently am waiting to see what the DX (newwish) turn out to be.... If yours is better at a reasonable price, I'd gladly buy it instead!


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 4, 2007)

Ashton has a point. The first thing people usually do with a flashlight is to look into the business end and turn it on. :green:


----------



## Aseras (Apr 4, 2007)

Kiessling said:


> Ashton has a point. The first thing people usually do with a flashlight is to look into the business end and turn it on. :green:



which is why lasers are required to have at a minimum the red laser warning sticker on the business end of the aperture. for over 5mw, that's where the 5 point safety ( emission indicator , emission delay, key fob, aperture shutter, deadman operation )comes in for anything that's supposed to operate independently.

the loophole everyone operates in is the oem module, which means you are supposed to be integrating it into another peice of equipment where you will have no exposure to the beam or the laser output. since there's no laws forbidding it, and the only regulated devices are medical with the expcetion of a few place that regualte laser with any kind of radiation, it's up the the purchaser to follow the law.. and we all know how that works.


----------



## megahurts (Apr 4, 2007)

Excellent point Ashton. I just emailed my friend to see if they can put either a lock out feature or event a flip cap or something on the tip. So far the manufacturer has been able to customize the features and send him updated models based on his requests.

Sorry about the price but he just doesn't know yet, because he will need to factor in shipping a big crate to Canada from China. As soon as I know, I will let you know.


----------



## Johnawesley (Apr 6, 2007)

Sell me one when you get them in..

John...


----------



## megahurts (Apr 13, 2007)

My friend Rick has these lasers available now for $210 + $25 shipping. His email is [email protected]. You can email him for details.

He sent me one to test out and the quality is very good. I was impressed how sturdy the device is and how defined the grip is. The on/off button is very solid and this thing is a hair bigger than a mini-maglight. I'm not an expert, but he gave me the specs. I posted his ebay listing with the specs here:
 http://www.phraug.com/laser/

The beam is very focused compared to the "pen style" 200mw laser that I have.

Let me know if anyone gets one and what you think. BTW- I live in St. Louis and he shipped from Canada and it took 4 days.

megahurts


----------



## senecaripple (Apr 14, 2007)

any pix? and are these shipped from canada?


----------



## megahurts (Apr 14, 2007)

No beams shots yet, but I will post some soon. Yes they are shipped from Canada. The person who has these is a professor in Canada and is Chinese-Canadian. He went to China and dealt with the manufacturer directly...so this is the design that he came up with.


----------



## liveforphysics (Apr 14, 2007)

Hell, I bought everyother green laser in the world. I might as well buy one of these too! 

I'll write you guys a little review when I get it.


----------



## megahurts (Apr 14, 2007)

I have one that I am sending to SenKat (CPF Moderator) in about a week for him to review/test. So you can look for his review too in the near future.

I edited the price last night too CPF members get it for 210+25 shipping. Just so you guys know, I not really pushing these things (I'm not getting paid), just want to make them available to you.


----------



## SenKat (Apr 14, 2007)

megahurts said:



> I have one that I am sending to SenKat (CPF Moderator) in about a week for him to review/test. So you can look for his review too in the near future.
> 
> I edited the price last night too CPF members get it for 210+25 shipping. Just so you guys know, I not really pushing these things (I'm not getting paid), just want to make them available to you.


 
No sir ! You misread the email I sent you, I think... !!! I am a moderator at LPF (Laser Pointer Forums) - not here.....I hope you do not htink my email was misleading in any way....That was definitely not my intent. Thank you for the promotion, kind sir...but I am merely an avid member here at CPF.....IF this makes a HUGE difference to you, I do not blame you in the least if you change your mind...I still would love the oportunity to review it, test it, and return it swiftly....

Greg


----------



## firefly (Apr 14, 2007)

What's the power laser diode it's used? and all lens are in glass?


----------



## megahurts (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey Greg sorry I did misread your email...I meant to say LPF. Not a problem.

Firefly - All I know is that it is a 150mw with IR filter and all glass lenses. Again you can check this link for specs that were given to me: http://www.phraug.com/laser/


----------



## Ragnarok (Apr 14, 2007)

I wonder why he chose the name Fusion Lasers. Very confusing, as Fusion is also the name of a green handheld laser that is/was sold by Wicked Lasers.

I e-mailed Lee for info. I hope he accepts US Post Office International money orders, since I don't have a Paypal account.

No TEM or duty cycle info is posted in the specs. We really need to know those.


----------



## senecaripple (Apr 14, 2007)

are these lasers ready for shipment from canada?
I might be interested in one.


----------



## megahurts (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes they are in Canada and right now he has about 30 of them. Yes I believe that he will take an International Money Order as well as Visa (no mastercard or amex but you will have to fax a copy of your card plus signature...probably not worth the hassle).


----------



## Ragnarok (Apr 14, 2007)

Just got a reply from Lee, he says they're TEM00, and there's no duty cycle, but he has turned one on for around 3 minutes. Considering the power source and the specified power output, that's a decent time.

I'm going to take a chance and get one. :naughty:


----------



## liveforphysics (Apr 14, 2007)

Payment sent! He said he will ship it out this Monday. Hopefully customs thinks it a flashlight... I would hate to have another laser stolen by customs 

I'm pumped about this unit, if it's as high of quality as it looks, it might become my new EDC laser for astronomy pointing, where as my violet does my indoor pointing dutys .

Best Wishes, and thank you for giving us the info on this new laser design so we could buy them.

-Luke


----------



## megahurts (Apr 14, 2007)

Mine made it through customs...he ships them without batteries which is good and the package says, "lighting gadget" LOL. I had to sign for my package, glad I'm on vacation this week


----------



## Ashton (Apr 15, 2007)

looks good, if I see anyone in the need for a nice laser I'll tell them, though I'm strapped for $$$, so I'm gonna wait and see what the DX are rated @... even if they last only a few months, I cant afford another $100 

Does it have any safty features? shutter? delay? key? etc?


----------



## senecaripple (Apr 15, 2007)

does he accept paypal?


----------



## liveforphysics (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes he accepts PayPal. That's how I paid. He got back to me in about 30mins after I paypal'd him.


----------



## megahurts (Apr 15, 2007)

Ashton said:


> looks good, if I see anyone in the need for a nice laser I'll tell them, though I'm strapped for $$$, so I'm gonna wait and see what the DX are rated @... even if they last only a few months, I cant afford another $100
> 
> Does it have any safty features? shutter? delay? key? etc?



No safety feature on this model. When you press the button the laser comes instantly on and when you release it goes off...in other words it doesn't work like a flashlight clickie. So it won't stay on unless you zip tie it or tape it on.


----------



## picrthis (Apr 15, 2007)

liveforphysics said:


> Yes he accepts PayPal. That's how I paid. He got back to me in about 30mins after I paypal'd him.



I got one coming too, will let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## picrthis (Apr 20, 2007)

The Laser arrived today, will report back as soon as I can.


----------



## wolfstyle (Apr 20, 2007)

This is what I've been waiting on


----------



## SenKat (Apr 21, 2007)

Short review of it HERE


----------



## ooopretty (Apr 21, 2007)

wolfstyle said:


> This is what I've been waiting on



Same here


----------

